

Plenty Of Fish Advertising on NYTimes - staunch
http://googleads.g.doubleclick.net/pagead/imgad?id=CK3JlZy9lpTfehDYBRhaMggBRywxSK6i2g

======
acangiano
Their ad implies "quality", but I don't see it on their site.

Charging for a service pre-screens your members to a certain extent, while PoF
doesn't.

------
mojonixon
PoF is ad supported right? as is nytimes. so this implies pof gets a higher
ror from their advertisers than does nytimes?

------
staunch
Saw this PoF ad on NYTimes..thought it was kind of interesting.

